# rare dead standing pine, "kelo"



## Luis Fernando

I have this phrase:

"The cabins are hand made of the rare dead standing pine, "kelo""

Does it means that the pine is dead althought it has not fall into the ground, and the people hat cuted off and with this pine they made a log cabin? or if some kind of old pine, or traditional pine named "kelo" which means that the pine is on feet yet because is alive but it is cutted off to make the cabins. If someone could help I will appreciate. 

Thanks in advanced.*

*


----------



## Gavril

Luis Fernando said:


> I have this phrase:
> 
> "The cabins are hand made of the rare dead standing pine, "kelo""
> 
> Does it means that the pine is dead althought it has not fall into the ground, and the people hat cuted off and with this pine they made a log cabin? or if some kind of old pine, or traditional pine named "kelo" which means that the pine is on feet yet because is alive but it is cutted off to make the cabins. If someone could help I will appreciate.
> 
> Thanks in advanced.*
> 
> *



_kelo _means a dead pine tree (we discussed the meaning of _kelo_ on this thread, but unfortunately it's all in Finnish).


----------



## Luis Fernando

Minä ymmärrän vähän suomea  
Kelo on pystyyn kuollut puu
Then it means that is a dead pine that remain stand up until someone cut it to make a cabin, isn't it?

Thanks for your help Gavril


----------



## Gavril

Yes, I think that _pystyyn kuollut _means "dead but standing up" in this case.

According to this page, _pystyyn kuollut _can also mean "stuffy, stale", etc., but I'd wait for the native speakers to confirm this.


----------



## Luis Fernando

me too


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> According to this page, _pystyyn kuollut _can also mean "stuffy, stale", etc., but I'd wait for the native speakers to confirm this.


I won't confirm. _Pystyyn kuollut_  may be said about a person who can't understand modern times. The only  correct interpretation on this page is "vanhanaikainen". All the other  "synonyms" are incorrect.

(I've visited these pages a couple of times, and I'm sorry to say that most of the information there is pure s***.)


----------



## Luis Fernando

Hello Hakro and thanks, well finally it seems that we are talking of old pines that are cutted to build a cabin.


----------

